
Ask HN: Phone headset recommendation? - tixocloud
I&#x27;m looking to purchases a phone headset to be able to plug into a phone and wondering if there are any recommendations? I often work remotely so it&#x27;ll be good if it&#x27;s portable and easy to charge.
======
bradknowles
What kind of phone? Is this landline or cell phone?

Headsets that work well for one type of phone will rarely (if ever) work well
for the other.

Be more specific with your question, and we are more likely to be able to
help.

All that said, when I’m looking for the best product in a given technical
niche, I usually start with thewirecutter.com. They won’t always have an
answer in a given category, and sometimes I disagree with their answer. But I
find that it is usually a good starting point for these types of questions.

~~~
tixocloud
It’s for plugging into a Cisco IP phone with the regular phone jack.

Guess there’s not really a headset that works for both?

